# Pigeon laying on her back



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok so my pet pigeon lives in the house with me and is very bonded to me and is my pet..She loves taking baths everyday (or whenever i change her water) which can get annoying because she gets water everywhere. Well whenever she is finished with her bath, she lays on her back and preens her chest. Even when she was a baby whenever she preened her chest or legs, she would lay on her back. does anyone think this is a problem? should i be worried?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Not a problem...charming even...but, it is unusual..!


Post some images of her doing this...it'd be fun to see.


I have a PPMV survivor here, who enjoys being cradled so that they are on their back, but with their back slightly elevated or at an angle favoring their upper body.

Oddly, this sees them steady their Head and they just lay there obviously enjoying it very much.

In this instance, it is I who am doing the 'preening', on their chest, tummy and Legs and so on. 


I have had Leg Injury PIgeons, who figured out that laying on their Back was more comfortable, so they would do that for hours and hours, looking entirely happy and comfortable, amused even with the novelty of it, then, assuming a normal position as best they could, for some eating, drinking and pooping, then, back on to their back they would go for more hours and hours of relative comfort.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know how much lying on the back is, but my birds sort of do that like they are sideways or almost on their back but not like an otter animal does though. They do that when they are really relax and very comfortable.


----------



## PudgethePidge (9 mo ago)

pdpbison said:


> Not a problem...charming even...but, it is unusual..!
> 
> 
> Post some images of her doing this...it'd be fun to see.
> ...


Im so glad to hear my pidge is not just crazy, she had PPMV very young and i hand raised her she likes to just lay there in my jumper or robe with her feet sticking out forward, eues closed like she is having a snooze.


----------

